# 1156 mobo query



## vizkid2005 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi guyz ... 
Srry I had posted a topic in Harware Q&A ... Didn`t new ta whole new sub forum was there 4 pc configs ... 


Heres the deal ... 
I hve 50 k ....

I decided this :

i5 760
Corsair HX650
MSI Cyclone gtx 460(1gb)
CM 430 Elite
Corsair 2gbx2 ram
Seagate 500gb hdd


Can`t decide gud mobo`s 4 this ... 
Plz help ... 

Also suggest a gud monitor 4 gud resolution ... 
I think my Viewsonic VA712 won`t take it .... 


plz help ASAP ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 29, 2010)

please fill the pc build questionnaire template so that we can suggest you a good config!


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

Say no to viewsonic. Go lg or samsung or dell.
Is gaming and video your main purpose? If so then look for a monitor with 16:9 aspect ratio. For everything else there is 16:10. Monitor should have response time of less than 5ms. Look for dvi port.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dude Jaskanwar (& others) !!!

Dnt remember me ??? 
I had asked u guys to suggest an i7 rig .... 
Filled out templates, discussed & decided everything .... 
But at the last moment I had to suffer a budget cut .... 

NOW Max 50k ... 

I hav decided pretty much everything ... 
Just want u guys help 4 the mobo .... 

Also I have one query ... 
I have never built a rig b4 myself ... 
N my dad is discouraging me 4m doing that ... 
But I really want to do it n learn .... 
Is it really hard to build one ??? 
Can I do it ???


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 29, 2010)

^^ not hard at all. its really fun, specially if you have another techie & ready to help friend by your side. this how i assembled my complete system in less than 30min. try it out.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2010)

I saw my system being built twice the third time when i got a new cabinet i disassembled and assembled the whole computer myself. The motherboard manual is your best friend in this case; even if you are a total newbie to this. Plugs fit in sockets only in one direction so if it does not fit then you are doing it wrong.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

your requirement is gaming?
and redlofredlof is right, mobo manual is your best friend..it helps a lot?

i am not able to remember..can you give a link to your previous thread.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 30, 2010)

@ Jas : no point in remembering those memories .... Alas !! I can`t buy an i7 now ...   

But still luking at the positive side ... I can Buy an i5  

But plz guys suggest me a decent mobo for i5 .... 
Is Asus P7P55D gud ??? 
It luks promising to me  ... 

Also Plz keep giving me tips like what all to remember while assembling ....


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

you still didnt ans. my ques. i had asked if you want it for gaming?

a tip from my side - just keep calm. its a lot of fun. like you i was also very afraid but while assembling i noticed it was fun and easy!


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 30, 2010)

first see what you are looking for in a Mobo, then see your options. These days, almost all motherboards are good, just sometimes the quality goes bad, but chances are pretty low.

So again, first see what you need,then what fits in that budget,then brand/service.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 30, 2010)

@ jas : 
Yeah ... probably gaming ie: running current and future games at decent resolution without glitches or lagging .... 

Also :
1. is anti static wristband and mat necesary ???


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 30, 2010)

no, just make sure you touch the side of the cabinet to discharge off all the static. Avoid doing it on a carpet, basically, make sure no static charge else you can fry your system with a 11000V jolt


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 30, 2010)

^^rajan kyu use dara raha hai?

anyways just touch the sides of a cabinet. dont get afraid after reading rajan's post 

Intel Core i5 760 @ 9.8k
MSI P55-GD65 @ 7.9K or MSI P55-GD55 @ 6.6k(if you wont SLI or CF in future)
G.skill 2 * 2GB DDR3 1333MHz @ 4.6k
Sapphire Radeon HD6870 @ 14.6k(will be here soon)
WD 500GB Blue @ 1.8k
Corsair TX750W @ 7k(if SLI or CF), Corsair VX550W @ 4.7k
CM Elite 430 @ 2.6k
Benq G2220HD @ 7.3k

without SLI or CF option costs 52k


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 30, 2010)

hehe,did not mean to, this generally never happens...


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 31, 2010)

@ jas : 

I am planning to build the rig within next two weeks .... 
At my vendor Sapphire HD5850 1 gb is 15.2 k ... Msi Cyclone GTX 460 1 gb is 13.2 k ... 
I don`t think sapphire hd6870 will be any cheaper and won`t be available till next week ... 

What should I do ??? 
I ain`t gonna wait for 6870 just for a few gains in fps ... 

@ rajan :
Plz yaar aisa bol ke dara mat ... 
Yeah .. But touching the sides of the cabby will simply put the charge on the cabby ... 
Oh yeah the power supply ka ground is connected to the cabby ... So charge from body to cabby ... cabby to power supply ... power supply to ground .... 
Ingenius !!!

Also I saw in one vid that a grounding point is supplied with the cabby and that point has to be tightend with the screws u put on the mobo while attaching it to the cabby ??? 

Won`t this shot the mobo ???


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

^^go for HD5850!!


----------



## asingh (Oct 31, 2010)

What grounding is this guy talking about..???

Why you getting a 650W supply..?


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

grounding of household wiring. thats connected to the PSU through the cable. i guess this what he talking about.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 31, 2010)

you can get a 5850 for 11k in the 2nd hand market,3 months old, carries local warranty...


----------



## Gollum (Oct 31, 2010)

Grounding means earth wire connection. In the event of a short circuit the large short circuit current produced is taken out of the computer cabinet through the psu to the house' earth plate. Without an earth connection your computer will definately go kaput.


----------



## rajan1311 (Oct 31, 2010)

redlofredlof said:


> Grounding means earth wire connection. In the event of a short circuit the large short circuit current produced is taken out of the computer cabinet through the psu to the house' earth plate. Without an earth connection your computer will definately go kaput.



thanks for the gyan mate, but I guess we all know that... 

But i think there is confusion as to what he meant by this:


> Also I saw in one vid that a grounding point is supplied with the cabby and that point has to be tightend with the screws u put on the mobo while attaching it to the cabby ???


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 31, 2010)

Chuck it guys !!!
That grounding point on the motherboard thing ... I don`t think its necessary .... 


Also I was talking about that the powersupply is connected to the case and in turn the case is also grounded properly ... Ain`t it ???

Please give some suggestions on ASUS P7P55D mobo ... 

But Guys Ain`t  Gtx 460 better than HD5850 ???


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> ^^rajan kyu use dara raha hai?
> 
> anyways just touch the sides of a cabinet. dont get afraid after reading rajan's post
> 
> ...



Gr8 +1 for HD 6870 !! 

also Corsair TX850 is now available for 7.4K !


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 31, 2010)

I 4got hd5850 beats gtx460 !! Sry !!!

I`ll get hd5850 !!!

Please give suggestions on which company to buy ?? 
Is sapphire hd5850 gud  ??? 

Also any idea of where is MSI and Sapphire and corsair service centres in mumbai !!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 31, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> I 4got hd5850 beats gtx460 !! Sry !!!
> 
> I`ll get hd5850 !!!
> 
> ...



HD 6870 kills HD 5850 !!

Its latest GPU ! available for 14.8K ! less than HD 5850


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 31, 2010)

but is it available mumbai at lamington road ??? 

If yes then where ???


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 31, 2010)

inquire in E-Lounger aka ITWares & PrimeABGB. they should have it @ best buy prices.


----------



## ssb1551 (Oct 31, 2010)

Couldn't find 6850 or  6870 either in theitwares or smc!!I think it'll still take some time to get here!!


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 31, 2010)

People should prevent putting up 2-way communication on a forum, its just makes it hard to follow-up on a thread and prevent people to give a proper opinion.

Prime said that they will take 1 week to get the new series ati cards, this was 4 days ago.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Oct 31, 2010)

@ sorcerer :  Thanx dude !!!
             I`ll check it out !!!

@ any suggestions for an apple system ie : imac or macbook kind of ??? 

I`m considring that option too as I will get finance options also !!!
Do local dealers like PrimeABGB or ITwares give finance options ???


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 31, 2010)

vizkid2005 said:


> @ any suggestions for an apple system ie : imac or macbook kind of ???
> 
> I`m considring that option too as I will get finance options also !!!
> Do local dealers like PrimeABGB or ITwares give finance options ???



See this is all the more reason people should make efforts on their own and fill the questionare template on the first post itself. 

Have you made efforts to read the questionare template? It barely takes about 5 minutes to fill that up and put in the 1st post itself. You are laying all your doubts, myths, etc. in the first post itself, which ends up being extremely easy for people to refer to it rather than reading the entire thread (not always people read the entire thread). If you can't make efforts that will ultimately benefit you, its unlikely you will get a proper solution and most likely end up wasting money.

1. Fill the template and people will advice the right product for you according to your needs and budget.
2. Its usually vendors like croma, next, hypercity, spencers, etc. who offer finance on selected items through their own assigned banks- e.g. citibanks. They usually have systems like dell and don't deal in assembled systems.


----------



## pegasus (Nov 1, 2010)

vizkid- what is your buget just for the motherboard?
ASUS P7P55D-E is very good and costs about 9.3K approx.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.
ASUS Motherboard with Dual Intelligent Processors - TPU & EPU
If you want something a little more inexpensive, you can check the P7P55D-E LX - 7.9K-8K approx iirc.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.


----------



## vizkid2005 (Nov 4, 2010)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/133582-urgent-imac-27-inch-normal-rig.html#post1295017

Plz refer to the last post by me ... 
I put up my config there ... 

@pegasus : I want a decent overclocking motherboard with good build quality ... 
                Recently ppl hav been critcising asus 4 poor build quality ... 
                Is Msi a good option ??
                Wat about its after sales warranty service in mumbai ???

Anybody know Msi service center in mumbai  ???? 

Neways ,
HAPPY DIWALI 
Njoy !!!


----------



## pegasus (Nov 8, 2010)

vizkid- High end motherboards from ASUS have always been one of the best, if not the best, in terms of quality, features, performance.
I really doubt if someone has seen the ASUS P7P55D-E in person and not found it superb in terms of build/component quality.
I suggest you check the motherboard while shopping before you decide.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 8, 2010)

^^ Who is that someone in this forum .

How can one check the motherboard without opening the box? That's exactly the reason people prefer to recommended tried and tested stuff- an end user can't take the dive unless someone does it and gives an honest hands on opinion about it . People still consider paying more than 6k as a premium, unless or until efforts are made to highlight that board has certain features which makes it as a mainstream model.


----------



## Joker (Nov 8, 2010)

i reckon no one has criticized Asus here for the build quality...their motherboards are solid...the only thing bad is Rashi if something goes wrong...(my personal experience)


----------

